# Komondor opinions and experience.



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 8, 2015)

There is a lot of back story here but I need help and am hoping that anyone who has had these dogs will pipe in.  Even better, owners who have had these AND other LGD breeds (Great Pyrenees, Anatolian, Polish Tatra, specifically).

How do they rate for you?  Temperament?  Maintenance?  Aggression?  Interaction with the flock/people/other animals?  ANYTHING would be great.  I am reading online basic info on them but would love personal stories.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 8, 2015)

I wrote about them some time ago but have no idea where the post would be.
As you know I do not own them. Historically they are very standoffish and it was common for farmers who used them to have to lock them up whenever they needed to do anything with the livestock as they could care less you were the owner. They are not typically friendly  like the other LGD breeds. This breed really has been more of the "leave them out there" primitive type. They do best with lots of land.

Having said that many of the Komondoroks today are from show breeders that have worked with the breed.  So better, I think, than 20 years ago.

On the other hand I still see ads  go up for Kommondoroks that people got for their herd/flock and they end up getting rid of them as they are too much to deal with and handle.
IMO they do better with sheep and in flocks where there is LOTS of land and little family or human interaction. 

As far as coat, you are aware they cord. Those neat cords you see on the show dogs are not exactly what you will have. The heat is hard on them once those cords are heavy and their coat continues to grow. Be prepared to have people think you are "neglectful" and call AC on you. Seriously it happens.  All because they are not familiar with the breed.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 8, 2015)

I do not think we are going to do this.  What neat dogs though. I was reading that many folks who use them for LGD do keep the coat trimmed down and brushed out which I am sure makes show people gag but I can't well see myself working and trimming cords each week and the reports of wet smell/ dermatitis issues are a turn off.  I am very happy with my Toli, Tatra and Pyr.  The chance came up and there was quite a bit more to the story and I would love to have helped, but we need first to have our buck fence up anyway.  Plus in a few years, if and only if our females and male have good health reports and prove themselves to be good LGDs, we may breed a litter and keep two.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 8, 2015)

I've only seen photos of this breed and they really do look neat!!!  Of course with my dog hair allergies, I did research them online as they don't shed...but did not look like a dog I would want to take on here.


----------

